# Submission of NZ EOI



## madil (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to know can I submit Newzealand EOI without submitting PAR.

I have already calculated my points and its over 100.

My question is that what I need to complete before submitting EOI (are there any prerequisites).

Will appreciate your feedback and details.

Regards,
Adil


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

madil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know can I submit Newzealand EOI without submitting PAR.
> 
> ...


Hi Adil,

A Pre-Assessment is required for each qualification you wish to be assessed individually for submission of EOI. 
A separate assessment application for each and they only take around 20 days to process assuming you complete the application correctly.

If you don't use PAR you run the risk of claiming incorrect points on the EOI which could have further consequences.

What do you score on the points calculator ?

Regards,


----------



## madil (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, 

Many thanks for the detailed answer.

I scored 125.

Regards,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

madil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for the detailed answer.
> 
> ...


......and does that include score for qualifications that you haven't yet had PAR ?

125 means you are eligible to apply, however unlikely to be selected from the pool.

Regards,


----------



## madil (Mar 17, 2013)

Its total 125.

What is the probability of getting being selected?

Any idea?

Regards,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

madil said:


> Its total 125.
> 
> What is the probability of getting being selected?
> 
> ...


Probability - not very likely.
Have a look at the latest historic selection details here......

http://formshelp.immigration.govt.n...Interest/historyofselectionpoints/eoi2013.htm


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Post deleted. Identical post submitted on multiple threads!


----------

